# Virgin's TiVo interface - early pic



## qwiki (Feb 28, 2002)

Just found a picture of the new interface:-

http://vmhd.blogspot.com/2010/11/virgins-tivo-interface-early-pic.html


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Yep. That's the one! Basically a re-coloured Series 4.


----------

